# Still three bandsaw choices for me



## gmcnut (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi all,

Thank you for all of your comments thus far.

I am no longer considering the craftsman. I do have a different third option now.

I am ready to buy a bandsaw.

I am looking at buying either the Grizzly G0555 which is $454.95 including the riser block. I will also buy or build a mobile base for it. And I'll have to add about 6% for state sales taxes and somewhere in the neighborhood of $80 freitht. (I just barely missed one for sale on craigslist for only $250..Dang, Dang, Dang)

Here's a picture: http://tinyurl.com/yumxj3

My second option is a used Jet JWBS-14CS which is the closed stand version that includes the riser block and a moble base. The man wants $450 for it. (no sales tax ) Here's a picture of one without the riserblock or mobile base:

http://tinyurl.com/ywacmu


My third option is now a used made in the USA delta 14" bandsaw with a closed base that I can get for $250. I found it today at the place that I bought my Jet table saw and Jet lathe. Other than needing a good overall cleaning and tune up it looks to be pretty sound.
Any opinions?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 31, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good things about the Grizzly! I'm not a Sears fan, but that's just my personal opinion - and I don't know much about the Jet...

Andrew


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't really like Craftsman either, and when I get one, it's definitely going to be the Grizzly. I checked out the Rikon, Ridgid, Jet and a couple others, and hands down the Grizzly beat them for value and features.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 31, 2008)

I've had the Jet 14" closed base for a long time.  Good saw.  Don't have the riser.  Did replace the tires, they were cheap, Jet got me on shipping...


----------



## Wildman (Jan 31, 2008)

Have the Grizzly BS, w/o riser block and it's okay.

If were in the market for a BS today would seriouly look at the Rikon Delux 14" BS, with 13" resaw capacity, 1 1/2 hp 110/220 V.

Woodcraft carries them part #834771 for $749.99. If there is a store near by might not have to pay for shipping. 

http://www.woodcraft.com


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 31, 2008)

My Grizzly G0555 is my most used 'go to' tool in my shop. There are reasons why it is the #1 best selling 14" bandsaw in the country. Jet is fine also but at the price you mention, I would want a new item warranty. Craftsman isn't what it used to be.
I highly recommend the Grizzly.


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 31, 2008)

I also have the Grizzly with the riser block and I couldn't be happier!!!  I ended up getting their re-saw fence as well and can cut maple so thin you can almost read through it.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 31, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRR  Go555 very nice machine, and I still have my fingers!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> 
> I also have the Grizzly with the riser block and I couldn't be happier!!!  I ended up getting their re-saw fence as well and can cut maple so thin you can almost read through it.



That's a great endorsement. I have been opposed to the notion of the riser block. But, you and many others have been happy with it. I may add to mine. And the costly resaw fence may be in my future also.


----------



## kennicka (Jan 31, 2008)

I have the jet with the riser block and have had good luck with it so far (just over 6 years old).  A friend of mine has the Grizzly you are looking at and has nothing but good things to say about it as well.  Not much help here, but I think you are on the right track with option 1 or 2.  I would agree with the above that $450 seems to be at the high end for the Jet.  Keep watching Craigslist.  They turn up (as you noted) frequently.  Good luck.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## rando81 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just got the Grizzly with the riser block and love it .


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 31, 2008)

I was given a Craftsman and I am glad I didn't have to pay for it! I probably would stay away from a used bandsaw, at that price anyways.  If I had those three choices, I would go with the Grizz.


----------



## Aderhammer (Jan 31, 2008)

The grizzly would be cheaper from grizzly themselves fyi.


----------



## RollTide (Jan 31, 2008)

I also have the Grizzly with a Timberwolf blade. It has been great other than the roller bearings weren't very free moving. Bought the block holders for it and then got some Cool Blocks from woodcraft and I like it even more now. I probably use it more than anything in the shop.


----------



## Skybill (Feb 1, 2008)

Checkout the Steel City band saws.  http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/products_category.cfm?section=2&category=2

When I replace my Delta cheapie, I'm going to go with one of these.  Probably the 16" or 18" depending on how the funds are! (It's WAY down the line though!!!)

I was looking at one of these at one of the local woodworking stores here in Portland.  They are NICE saws!

Edit add: My neighbor has the 14" Rikon and does not like it.  I'm not sure what his complaints are with it, I just know he doesn't like it.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 1, 2008)

I would buy the Delat BS for $250.

While your throwing money around town pick up a copy of "Bandsaw Handbook," by mark Duginske. There is another good BS book by another author which is also popular. Maybe someone could provide that info.

Also pick up a Iturra Design Catalog, by calling 1-888-722-7078. You'll like the price it's free.


----------



## gmcnut (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I went back to the store today to look at the used Delta and talk to the manager about it. We had to move several machines to get to it and when he looked it over he said that the tires on the wheels looked to be in good shape (they are red). We pluged it in and it wouldn't run. Not a whir or even a hum. He said that he'd have their tech look at it and see if it was a bad switch or just where the problem is. So I am still waiting.

They have so many tools and supplies and things at this particular place the manager was not even aware that this saw was in their inventory. The store has been around for years and sells a lot of new stuf and always has a great selection of second hand equipment of all description. I like to go in there just to look around an see if there are any great bargains.


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 3, 2008)

I just bought a Ridgid 14" band saw with stand and couldnt be happier. Got it from home depot for $360  . Seems well made ,  heavy as hell,Cuts straight and has a three year waranty(also has a lifetime warranty on most of it if you send off info to thier website. Still waiting on the confirmation on that.) Didn't have to wait on shipping or if a problem ,shipping it back. (OR parts) Will still have to wait to see how it does over the next few years but right now, I'm happy!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 3, 2008)

Ummm, Mark.. If that Delta has a seperate motor connected with a belt, and they can not get it to work somehow, see if you can get a good deal on it as is.  Motors can be had for under $50 with some looking, switches are very simple too.  

Red tires sound like replacement ureathane tires, I don't think Deltas came this way new, but I could be wrong.


----------



## gmcnut (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for all of your good bandsaw advice. Lots of Grizzly G0555 fans out there and had I been lucky enough to pick up on the one that was $250 including a mobile base..I'd be one happy  devil [}].

However there was a dark horse that entered the campaign. [?]

A used USA made 14" Delta that I brought home today after the technician at the woodworking store repaired the switch.

I only payed $250 plus a small token (tax) to the govenor of the state of Utah. My sweet stepdaughter met me with her Toyota Tacoma and hauled it home and my son came by and helped me get it down into our woodshop in the basement.

We pluged it in and turned it on .... "whirrrr" .... "Houston we have sawdust!"  

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy, Happy, Happy, Joy! 

Now I just need to go online and find an owner's manual (pdf format?)

After I get it cleaned up a bit I'll post a proper gloat with a picture.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 5, 2008)

http://en.sevenload.com/videos/RpBZD9o/Ren-And-Stimpy-Happy-Happy-Joy-Joy


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 5, 2008)

You made the right choice. It's hard to beat those Deltas!


----------



## Wildman (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulation on your new old bandsaw!

Would still recommend you pick up a copy of Louis Iturraâ€™s â€œIturra Design Catalog.â€

Also, a copy of Mark Duninskeâ€™s â€œBandsaw Handbook.â€

Have not read Lonnie Birdâ€™s â€œThe Bandsaw Book,â€ but understand itâ€™s really good too!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 5, 2008)

Mark,
I have a Delta 14" saw... it's a great saw and if you don't already have the riser, you can always add one at a later date... that is the only thing I'm missing.. I plan to add one soon though.  But to-date, I haven't found anything about the saw to complain about.


----------

